# ISO TNT Sopaipillas recipe



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

When I was growing up in the Iowa Great Lakes Area, we had a 'Mexican' restaurant that we loved to go to on occasion. First of all, they had these huge 'tacos' that must have weighed at least 5lbs called appropriately enough 'The Insane Taco'. But, most importantly they had a fried sweet bread that I think they called sopapillas.
Thiers was very light and puffy, and served with syrup or honey, and we loved em to death!
I did a search and came up with about a hundred different recipes, so instead of trying to figure out which one would turn out most like these, I decided to ask!
So, does anyone have a TNT sopapilla recipe like what I described?
Thanks!


----------



## QSis (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump

I would like to try making them, too!  The only ones I've ever had were in New Mexico - I fell in love with them!

Lee


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 5, 2009)

I want in too!


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2009)

Dina? You around? We need you my friend.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

We want em!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## QSis (Jan 5, 2009)

MexicoKaren, perhaps?

Lee


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, here's a recipe I have in my files.  It's Caine's, from this website.  I haven't tried it.

Sopapillas
Yields:  
From:  Caine on www.discusscooking.com 

1 ½ c all purpose flour
2 t double-acting baking powder
¾ t salt
2 T shortening
½ c warm water 
Oil for deep frying

	Sift flour, baking powder and salt together into a large bowl. Cut the shortening into the flour until the mixture resembles a coarse meal. Add warm water and mix with the dough until it forms a ball. 
	On lightly floured surface, knead the dough for 5 minutes. Gather it into a ball, and cover with a kitchen towel. Let the dough rest for 15 minutes. 
	Meanwhile, heat oil in a deep fryer or heavy saucepan to 400°F.  Divide the dough in half and roll out each portion into an 8” circle. Cut each circle into four equal wedges. Fry the dough for 3 to 4 minutes, turning gently, until they puff up and turn golden brown. Remove from oil and drain on paper towels. Tradition dictates breaking one open, drizzling honey inside, and eating.

Also, several months ago, I bought what I thought was a bag of Masa Harina, and it ended up being a bag of Harina de Tortillas.  Basically, it's a self-rising flour mix used to make flour tortillas.  There was a Sopapilla recipe on the bag.  I've made it twice, the most recently was two nights ago.  For a "bagged mix" (yes, I used a bagged mix, please forgive me!), it was pretty good.  My kids went nuts for them.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a recipe I used for an all-Mexican birthday party for Buck a hundred years ago.  They were awesome and there weren't any left after the party.  I still have the recipe but I'll have to dig it out.  Give me a little while and I'll share it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool thanks guys. Now just one question, the ones I had (I just remembered the name of the restaurant it is Mrs. Lady's) were soft, puffy, and kinda like a light bread inside. They also tasted sweet on their own.
Does this sound like the ones you had?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2009)

Little bready puffs.  Yes, mildly sweet.  Sometimes dusted with powdered sugar.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 5, 2009)

In that case... you have my undivided attention, LOL.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 5, 2009)

Very interesting question, Grasshopper. Ok, there are similarities among three different things: 
Bunuelos, Indian Fry Bread and Sopapillas. Learn about them here and find tried and true authentic recipes:
Bunuelos Recipes, Mexican-Style Doughnuts, Buñuelos vs. Indian Fry Bread vs. Sopapillas, Southwest Cooking, Mexican Cooking, Southwest Food

Navajo Fry Bread History and Recipe, Indian Tacos History and Recipe,

Sopapillas, New Mexico Sopapillas, Southwest Cooking, Native American Cooking, Southwest Food


----------



## ndnstarr (Jan 5, 2009)

i live in new mexico and almost all the new mexican restuarants serve them.  i havent ever tried to make from scratch because there is actaully a kit that is sold here to make them.. let me know if the recipe posted isnt what you are looking for..


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, the one's I've always made, or that my Mom made, were hollow, like a really small pita.  We would rip a corner off and squirt some honey into it.  Yummy.

I know that back when Don Pablos was open here in Tulsa, they had sopapillas on their dessert menu, but I don't think they were hollow, more like a good, spongy bread with a delicious honey-butter sauce.

I'll bet that if I make some more, and don't roll them out as thin, and possibly cook at a slightly lower temp, I'd get the "spongy bread" type instead of "hollow pockets".


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> Well, the one's I've always made, or that my Mom made, were hollow, like a really small pita.  We would rip a corner off and squirt some honey into it.  Yummy.
> 
> I know that back when Don Pablos was open here in Tulsa, they had sopapillas on their dessert menu, but I don't think they were hollow, more like a good, spongy bread with a delicious honey-butter sauce.
> 
> I'll bet that if I make some more, and don't roll them out as thin, and possibly cook at a slightly lower temp, I'd get the "spongy bread" type instead of "hollow pockets".



See, now the ones you describe from Don Pablos sounds exactly what I am looking for! Um, so when ya get it figured out for me (LOL) post the recipe!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been wondering why I've never seen sopapillas down here, so I did a lttle googling and it's because they are NEW Mexican - a great culinary tradition of New Mexico (and I have eaten them there). Here, I have had bunuelos, which are similar. They are a lightly sweetened fry bread that is usually dusted with a mixture of cinnamon and sugar or drizzled with pinoncillo (brown sugar) syrup. They are wonderful. PieSusan has done the research...but we want to do some EATING.

Edited to add: OK, I just read the article PieSusan posted...bunuelos are NOT fry bread. They are more like doughnuts. Oh gosh, how can you go wrong? So they are also alot like beignets, that you get in New Orleans...I think I must make some.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

I know, she has done our research LOL! I am planning on trying all three versions hopefully within a week or two. Once I do start making them, I will post the results on here.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2009)

Katie E said:


> I have a recipe I used for an all-Mexican birthday party for Buck a hundred years ago.  They were awesome and there weren't any left after the party.  I still have the recipe but I'll have to dig it out.  Give me a little while and I'll share it.



A hundred years ago?  I seem to remember that last year was your 25th anniversary.  75 years is a pretty long engagement!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 8, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> A hundred years ago?  I seem to remember that last year was your 25th anniversary.  75 years is a pretty long engagement!



Yeah, it was a LOOOOOOONG engagement.  At least we didn't HAVE to get married.  No shotgun for us.

I found the recipe and will post tomorrow.


----------



## letscook (Jan 9, 2009)

Katie E  --  Would also like your recipe-- thanks


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea, we gave it two days now we are impatient! LOL. I am not worried, it will take me some time to go thru the recipes and try each one out, and get good at making em!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 10, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> I've been wondering why I've never seen sopapillas down here, so I did a lttle googling and it's because they are NEW Mexican - a great culinary tradition of New Mexico (and I have eaten them there). Here, I have had bunuelos, which are similar. They are a lightly sweetened fry bread that is usually dusted with a mixture of cinnamon and sugar or drizzled with pinoncillo (brown sugar) syrup. They are wonderful. PieSusan has done the research...but we want to do some EATING.
> 
> Edited to add: OK, I just read the article PieSusan posted...bunuelos are NOT fry bread. They are more like doughnuts. Oh gosh, how can you go wrong? So they are also alot like beignets, that you get in New Orleans...I think I must make some.


 
The article is comparing these three different treats because there are similarities but yes they are different.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 11, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Very interesting question, Grasshopper. Ok, there are similarities among three different things:
> Bunuelos, Indian Fry Bread and Sopapillas. Learn about them here and find tried and true authentic recipes:
> Bunuelos Recipes, Mexican-Style Doughnuts, Buñuelos vs. Indian Fry Bread vs. Sopapillas, Southwest Cooking, Mexican Cooking, Southwest Food
> 
> ...



I made that fry bread recipe for dessert last night. I just used regular milk, and fashioned them into balls to make fritters. Everybody at my house loves fritters! They are so easy that I had them mixed and ready to fry before the deep fryer was even hot!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 11, 2009)

I talked to one of my co-workers about sopapillas being "hollow" or "spongy".  He said that's a matter of personal preference.  But, I did have one thing right.  For "spongy" sopapillas, don't roll them really thin, and for "hollow" sopapillas, roll them really thin.  I think I've been rolling them at least 1/16" thick.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 11, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> I talked to one of my co-workers about sopapillas being "hollow" or "spongy".  He said that's a matter of personal preference.  But, I did have one thing right.  For "spongy" sopapillas, don't roll them really thin, and for "hollow" sopapillas, roll them really thin.  I think I've been rolling them at least 1/16" thick.



Hey Allen, do you remember Rex's Chicken there in Tulsa? They had the best fry bread I've ever had... It would be great to get a copycat recipe of that fry bread...


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, boys and girls, I found my recipe.  Here it is:

*[FONT=&quot]SOPAIPILLAS[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot](Makes about 40)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]1¼ cups milk[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]1 (¼ oz.) pkg. active dry yeast or 2¼ tsp. bulk active dry yeast[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]¼ cup warm water (105°)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 cups all-purpose flour[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1½ tsp. salt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 tsp. baking powder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 Tbsp. unsalted butter[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 cups peanut or other vegetable[/FONT][FONT=&quot] oil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Powdered sugar, for dusting[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Scald milk by heating in a small saucepan or in the microwave until small bubbles appear around the edge; set aside and allow to cool to lukewarm.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]In a small bowl, sprinkle yeast over warm water.  Add a pinch of the flour to the yeast-water mixture.  Stir to dissolve yeast and let stand until bubbly; about 10 minutes.  Stir in cooled milk.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]In a large bowl, whisk together flour salt and baking powder.  Cut in butter with a pastry blender or fork until a crumbly mixture results.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Create a “well” in the dry ingredients and pour in the milk-yeast mixture.  Stir until a soft dough forms.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead about 15 to 20 times, adding as little flour as possible.  Form into a ball, cover and let rest for 10 minutes.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]While dough is resting, pour oil into a heavy pan or deep fryer to about 3-inches deep.  Bring to 400°, testing with a thermometer.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Divide dough into two parts.  Roll each into 10- x 8- inch rectangles, cutting each into 20 equal squares.  Slightly stretch a few squares at a time and drop into hot oil.  Keep remaining dough covered while cooking stretched squares.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Fry for about 2 minutes, turning once, or until golden and puffed.  Drain on a wire rack placed over paper towels.  Dust with powdered sugar when cooled.[/FONT]


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2009)

I also served a "dipping" sauce with the sopaipillas.  It's simple.

Bring to a boil 1/2 cup water and 6 tablespoons brown sugar.  Stir constantly and let boil until it begins to thicken slightly.  Remove from heat and add 1/2 cup dry sherry and 1/2 cup raisins.  You can add about 1/2 teaspoon maple flavoring if you want.  I didn't because I didn't have any at the time, so I can't say how it would taste.  Serve the sauce hot.


----------



## letscook (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks katie  - we normally use pizza dough (pizza fritz) and fry them that more the intalian style,  but we do like these and i have tried a couple of recipes that were ok but so-so  

going to try yours  sound good.  thank you


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome, Katie!

I have always been interested in how different cultures and countries make similar things.
Just think about:
wonton
ravioli
pierogi
pieroshki
pelmeni
kreplach

They are all different and yet vaguely similar.

You see it all the time with desserts and breads, too.
E.g. the only difference between challah and brioche is that brioche is made with butter and challah is pareve and is made with oil.

These things fascinate me.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 20, 2009)

If you're not too concerned about authenticity you could get a tube of store brand biscuits and deep fry them at 350 deg. for about two minutes per side. This is how "Chinese donuts" are made, and they are delicious...


----------

